# Seaspan Royal (1)



## tugs53 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi All
Im looking for photos of this tug taken in the 70's thru 80's. It worked primarily around the Gulf of Mexico...but overseas as well.

Anyone have?
Mike


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

tugs53 said:


> Hi All
> Im looking for photos of this tug taken in the 70's thru 80's. It worked primarily around the Gulf of Mexico...but overseas as well.
> 
> Anyone have?
> Mike


Seaspan Royal & Seaspan Regent are in the Gallery. But if you Google "tug seaspan royal 1" you will see more photos.


----------



## tugs53 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for that, but Im looking for the ones that are not in the gallery,and ones of the first Royal, and NOT the present one.
The photos on google are of the present tug.

Mike


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

tugs53 said:


> Im looking for the ones that are not in the gallery, and not on google as those are likely mine anyway......and ones of the first Royal, and NOT the present one.


What type was it. Ocean, Coastal or Harbour ?.


----------



## tugs53 (Jan 23, 2008)

Ocean going. 41m long 7040bhp.
Genstar Marine Ltd. Reg. Hamilton Bermuda


----------



## tugs53 (Jan 23, 2008)

If you Google that name thru images...you will see a model i built of it...


----------



## tugs53 (Jan 23, 2008)

Its now named COBA...Mexican flagged


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

tugs53 said:


> Its now named COBA...Mexican flagged


Just viewed a photo of Seaspan Royal next to a rig. It looks an older tug and appeared when I searched for COBA. built 1976.


----------



## tugs53 (Jan 23, 2008)

That is one of my shots. The right boat though. What im after lies in someone's collection. Or a database not Googled.


----------

